# caddy spindles in an impala



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

how many people have tried this? also are there any easy master cylinder/booster combos that bolt in to 64-ish impalas??


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

I been running g-body spindles on my deuce for like 4yrs or more works good :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah chris my shit works great .......been doin it for many yeatrs with min fab work.......2'' more ground clearence and 1.5 more coil ....plus stronger spindle and better then impala b/j's


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

can the A-arms be used as well , and combine in the disk brakes, maybe


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

learnin more.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Very effective and cheap disc brake conversion alternative for an X frame :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 9 2006, 11:45 PM~4815589
> *Very effective and cheap disc brake conversion alternative for an X frame :thumbsup:
> *


so pull all the rotors spindles and uppers off caddy , what years ?

what fab has to be done to the uppers if swapped?
cut and size them as you would for a G-body?

does it also give the one inch extension ?

and we keep the lower A-arms on the 64 correct.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I RECOMEND CAPRICE OR CADILLAC...G-BODY'S ARE WEAK.....STOCK UPPER WILL WORK ,BUT AN UNBREAKABLE IS BETTER.....HERES A FEW GOING THRU PICS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES THE REST


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

There it is! Good Info


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

what about the master cylinder and booster, are there any easy swaps?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

dammit..... i'm sure someone has done a power brake conversion on an impala!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pm tommy screen name syxfour on here he has done a few


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so what make model and year caddy am i going to be looking for to pull this off of?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2006, 11:42 PM~4827959
> *so what make model and year caddy am i going to be looking for to pull this off of?
> *


 i used 90 ish ones, but probably 77 to 96 fleetwoods, or any of the big rwd devilles, caprice, delta's arond those years.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt for more info


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

PEOPLE SAY TO PUT CAPRICE SPINDALES FOR 13 AND CADDY SPINDALES FOR 14
IS THIS TRUE?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

You can buy a new bolt on booster and master cylinder. For 200 to 300 dollars.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-63-65...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 10 2006, 06:29 AM~4817053
> *what about the master cylinder and booster,  are there any easy swaps?
> *


go to summit racing and get the universal mopar style black plastic master cylinder. you get dual ports.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

80'S CAPRICE SET-UP WITH UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS TOP TO BOTTOM


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

nice looking, 
i wonder if i can use 90s cadillac uppers, lowers and spindles with the power booster on my 57 cadillac 62 series,?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

doing this would make the bolt pattern 5 on 5 for the front right?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

So I have a 58 X frame which is same to 64 . 

I can go get the whole front suspension from a 80's rwd Caddy? 

Could I get all the front end from a chevy pickup 5 lug?

I'd like to have that shock mount on the upper arm thats why I ask.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 15 2006, 11:14 AM~5052999
> *So I have a 58 X frame which is same to 64 .
> 
> I can go get the whole front suspension from a 80's rwd Caddy?
> ...


Can anyone help me with these Q's?
I want to hit the wrecking yard this weekend


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 15 2006, 09:14 AM~5052999
> *So I have a 58 X frame which is same to 64 .
> 
> I can go get the whole front suspension from a 80's rwd Caddy?
> ...


Only thing the same on 58 is the upper and lower a-arms and the lower rear trailings arms but the bushing size differs on the 58 also and im sure you could modify the frame to run the truck suspension but woudl be more hassle than its worth in my opinion are you trying to air bag it and still run a shock too is that way you want to shock mount on the a-arm?? and sixtyfourchevy if you use the cadi spindles yes 5x5 and you woudl have to grind for 13's but if you use 78-87 caprice is stays 5 on 4.75 aka 5 on 4 3/4 and you can run 13's with no grinding


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 9 2006, 11:45 PM~4815589
> *Very effective and cheap disc brake conversion alternative for an X frame :thumbsup:
> *


So the G-body front arms and spindles bolt up?
Also I go a 58 X frame if it work for the 64 should work for mine?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2006, 11:59 PM~5058008
> *Only thing the same on 58 is the upper and lower a-arms and the lower rear trailings arms but the bushing size differs on the 58 also and im sure you could modify the frame to run the truck suspension but woudl be more hassle than its worth in my opinion are you trying to air bag it and still run a shock too is that way you want to shock mount on the a-arm??  and sixtyfourchevy if you use the cadi spindles yes 5x5 and you woudl have to grind for 13's but if you use 78-87 caprice is stays 5 on 4.75 aka 5 on 4 3/4 and you can run 13's with no grinding
> *


Hey thanks BIGTONY


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 17 2006, 07:24 PM~5070445
> *So the G-body front arms and spindles bolt up?
> Also I go a 58 X frame if it work for the 64 should work for mine?
> *


???


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Feb 22 2006, 10:05 PM~4905215
> *You can buy a new bolt on booster and master cylinder. For 200 to 300 dollars.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-63-65...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


what the hell arer you building these days?u gonna break out a new dancer?i need a remtch to that race on the freeway was rigged my charger was slow i got something new to rip up the streets


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

so if i wanted to run caprice spindles on my 62, would i need to modify my impala a arms??? or use different ball joints???


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

both and it works well :biggrin:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 10 2007, 10:29 PM~7228991
> *so if i wanted to run caprice spindles on my 62, would i need to modify my impala a arms??? or use different ball joints???
> *


whats up ''A'',to change to a caprice spindle,swap the upper balljoint to a caprice/''g''body type,then put a peice of pipe or tube like the pic on the first page it goes in place where the origanale imp.. balljoint goes,then you jus get the caprice lower balljoint and press it in there,then the spindle will bolt right up,then all you have to do is change the brake line to the caprice style,youl prob... have to cut and re-flare the hard line where it meet's the flex line,because the thread's wont mach,the imp... is before the metric system change the caprice is after..........hop dis help's you out.  ...peace fellow canuck.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 11 2007, 08:42 AM~7231381
> *whats up ''A'',to change to a caprice spindle,swap the upper balljoint to a caprice/''g''body type,then put a peice of pipe or tube like the pic on the first page it goes in place where the origanale imp.. balljoint goes,then you jus get the caprice lower balljoint and press it in there,then the spindle will bolt right up,then all you have to do is change the brake line to the caprice style,youl prob... have to cut and re-flare the hard line where it meet's the flex line,because the thread's wont mach,the imp... is before the metric system change the caprice is after..........hop dis help's you out.  ...peace fellow canuck.
> *


damn g, its eh??? LOL

cool i see what your sayin, shitty cause my arms are already extended molded and chromed, so i guess i wont be using caprice spindles, oh well.


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 11 2007, 01:00 PM~7231666
> *damn g, its eh??? LOL
> 
> cool i see what your sayin, shitty cause my arms are already extended molded and chromed, so i guess i wont be using caprice spindles, oh well.
> *


my bad eh! :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

t


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 12 2006, 11:05 PM~5036806
> *80'S CAPRICE SET-UP WITH UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS TOP TO BOTTOM
> *


any more pics,wanna switch to disk on my 65 impala and was wondering if 80's caprice will work.Did you use the uppers from the caprice?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So the caddy uppers and lowers will fit on to a 64 whee they bolt up?


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a spindle topic the control arms will not work only spindles


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

i found out that the caprice spindles will bolt up with the caprice ball joints,was told there was an issue with the tie rod ends,noticed in the pic that the tie rods werent on,how was this issue solved?Will the master cylinder from a caprice work as well?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Feb 12 2007, 01:57 PM~7240178
> *This is a spindle topic the control arms will not work only spindles
> *


:uh:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Yeah I saw some of those done when I was down to Walts shop,they looked good to. Now where did u'll say to get the lower ball joints from.And are they both sold together?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

from me ,,,,, they are sold seperately :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

how much for a couple of sets 2 me. pm me please. thanks tim


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 02:11 PM~7240294
> *we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...
> 
> *


I was told the caprice lower ball joints will work they just have to be machined down a bit because there bigger in diameter


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

so what do i need to buy to do this conversion
i have a stock 64 with power breaks


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 12 2007, 07:53 PM~7242936
> *so what do i need to buy to do this conversion
> i have a stock 64 with power breaks
> *


I was told you need the entire disk brake assembly from a caprice,the tie rod ends from the caprice and the master cylinder.You have to use the caprice ball joints but the lower ball joint needs to be machined down because its to big in diameter.


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIDER1959VERT_@Feb 22 2006, 06:19 PM~4904043
> *PEOPLE SAY TO PUT CAPRICE SPINDALES FOR 13 AND CADDY SPINDALES FOR 14
> IS THIS TRUE?
> *


caprice up until 90(last yar of the box style,smaller caliper doesent touch the inside of da rim on a 13)


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 02:11 PM~7240294
> *we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Thats the same thing I been doing them screw in balljoints are nice.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 12 2007, 04:14 AM~7237466
> *any more pics,wanna switch to disk on my 65 impala and was wondering if 80's caprice will work.Did you use the uppers from the caprice?
> *


dics brake conversion kit for 65 impala on e-bay for $310 without master cylinder or booster


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 02:11 PM~7240294
> *we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...
> 
> *


58's?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

What has to be done for the tie rods to fit?


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Mar 12 2007, 11:37 AM~7462080
> *What has to be done for the tie rods to fit?
> *


 ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Mar 12 2007, 11:37 AM~7462080
> *What has to be done for the tie rods to fit?
> *


I think you have to reem/taper the spindle to fit the tie rod


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 12 2007, 12:14 AM~7237466
> *any more pics,wanna switch to disk on my 65 impala and was wondering if 80's caprice will work.Did you use the uppers from the caprice?
> *


i have a 66 and i wanna switch to disc any more info for the 65-66 conversion? I have a front suspension from a caprice and i have a front supension for a g-body just wanna know wut parts i need and wut i need to do to get them on


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 03:11 PM~7240294
> *we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...
> 
> *


So what are the price on race(or reciever) and the ball joints,(PM me)


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought my drum to disc conversion kit from mcgaughys for only 229.00 at the turlock swap meet for my 65 ss. worked good.


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought my drum to disc conversion kit from mcgaughys for only 229.00 at the turlock swap meet for my 65 ss. worked good.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIDER1959VERT_@Feb 22 2006, 05:19 PM~4904043
> *PEOPLE SAY TO PUT CAPRICE SPINDALES FOR 13 AND CADDY SPINDALES FOR 14
> IS THIS TRUE?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

in this pic what is the sleeve for in the ball joint hole and whay has it been opened and welded closed again?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

that sleve is so you can run unbreakable ball joints that will fit in the caprice spindles


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SOOOOOO, WHAT DO YOU DO ABOUT THE TOE-OUT. JUST DID THE CONVERSION ON A SIXTY FOUR AND THE SUSPENSION IS ALL FUKT UP. I ADJUSTED THE TIE RODS ALL THE WAY IN BUT THE WHEELS ARE STILL OUT ABOUT A INCH AND A HALF? ANY HELP? :angry: :angry:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

You need to shortin the sleeve. Send them to Ron at BMH .


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

Can this be done on a later 60s impala? If I remember right, the steering arms on the 65-69 impala are to the rear of the crossmember and the caprice are to the front of the crossmember. If it can't be done, is doing a stock style conversion best for those years of impala?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

how many inches do i get more???


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

WHAT CAN YOU USE TO CONVERT 65 IMPALAS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Mar 9 2008, 04:00 PM~10127618
> *SOOOOOO, WHAT DO YOU DO ABOUT THE TOE-OUT. JUST DID THE CONVERSION ON A SIXTY FOUR AND THE SUSPENSION IS ALL FUKT UP. I ADJUSTED THE TIE RODS ALL THE WAY IN BUT THE WHEELS ARE STILL OUT ABOUT A INCH AND A HALF?  ANY HELP? :angry:  :angry:
> *


The center sleeve will need to be shortened 1'' and tapped out to clean the threads

You will also need to cut a groove for the compression clamp....Really simple to do :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM~10128460
> *Can this be done on a later 60s impala? If I remember right, the steering arms on the 65-69 impala are to the rear of the crossmember and the caprice are to the front of the crossmember. If it can't be done, is doing a stock style conversion best for those years of impala?
> *


It could be done, just would need to swap out spindles from left to right... To revers the steering...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 20 2008, 11:39 AM~11392947
> *WHAT CAN YOU USE TO CONVERT 65 IMPALAS
> *


Benny you still gay :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 20 2008, 10:39 AM~11392947
> *WHAT CAN YOU USE TO CONVERT 65 IMPALAS
> *


ttt 68 for me :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 05:27 PM~11396453
> *Benny you still gay :biggrin:
> *


RON YOUR ALSO SUPER GAY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 10 2006, 07:29 AM~4817053
> *what about the master cylinder and booster,  are there any easy swaps?
> *


yes,i use the universal chrome ones,and summit carries the chrome bracket for about 30bucks


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Aug 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11396574
> *ttt 68 for me  :biggrin:
> *


i think i have some info for this. im posting now just to bump it so i can find it agian when i find the info...
yah dig???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok... where can i put a pdf file online so i can link to it??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wait wait wait.. what i got is a disk brake conversion guide.. lol.
im a dumbass forshure tonight..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

great info in here!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

post some pix please


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Pic of a caprice spindle










Pic of a Chrome Impala Spindle

Both of which I have for sale.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Feb 9 2006, 10:42 PM~4815093
> *I been running g-body spindles on my deuce for like 4yrs or more works good :biggrin:
> *


Shortdog hooked my 4 up too with the Caprice setup :yes:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIDER1959VERT_@Feb 22 2006, 05:19 PM~4904043
> *PEOPLE SAY TO PUT CAPRICE SPINDALES FOR 13 AND CADDY SPINDALES FOR 14
> IS THIS TRUE?
> *


 :yes: 
Caprice Spindles: years 77-87


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 10 2006, 06:29 AM~4817053
> *what about the master cylinder and booster,  are there any easy swaps?
> *


on ebay all day. Chromed out too


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Mar 9 2008, 04:00 PM~10127618
> *SOOOOOO, WHAT DO YOU DO ABOUT THE TOE-OUT. JUST DID THE CONVERSION ON A SIXTY FOUR AND THE SUSPENSION IS ALL FUKT UP. I ADJUSTED THE TIE RODS ALL THE WAY IN BUT THE WHEELS ARE STILL OUT ABOUT A INCH AND A HALF?  ANY HELP? :angry:  :angry:
> *


Use rods and sleeves from a 80s g Body. Thats what Shortdog had me do


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn im learnin lots more...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanx for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Are there any before -after pix?????


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

DAMN. I THINK IM GETTIN THIS UNDERSTOOD :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 01:19 AM~4816254
> *HERES THE REST
> *


post pics of the lowers on the other side.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

what size brake lines to the caliper


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 22 2008, 07:42 PM~12502125
> *what size brake lines to the caliper
> *


3/16


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 22 2008, 07:59 PM~12503400
> *3/16
> *


I ment fitting sizes. 3/16 fitting to what size banjo?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

so can anybody give me a complete shopping list of what imma need to get, Also does the power brake booster from a 91 caprice work with the impalas


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Dec 18 2008, 03:38 PM~12466324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember to take note on how the caliper mount dips down front the top...the lac ones dont....so becareful when buying them


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 12 2007, 01:11 PM~7240294
> *we use caprice spindels with 11'' rotor , and a collar that welds in the lower arm that the lower ball joint screws into ...
> 
> *


Dodge style thread in ball joint?
I thought all caprices were press in?
you gotta help me out here, im lost............


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

We really need some before and after pics and a list of what to get to complete this conversion. 

I have a 61' with 4 wheel power disc brakes already but really just want the extra 1.5-2" of coil.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Jan 24 2009, 08:58 PM~12805172
> *Dodge style thread in ball joint?
> I thought all caprices were press in?
> you gotta help me out here, im lost............
> *


They are press in that sleeve isnt for a caprice ball joint but will work on the caprice spindle


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

does anydody sell the complete conversion?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

maybe black magic would do it for you ?


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 25 2009, 10:30 PM~12814381
> *They are press in that sleeve isnt for a caprice ball joint but will work on the caprice spindle
> *


I gotcha, well I think I'm figuring this shit out now.


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

these are a pair i just finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 12:15 AM~4816226
> *I RECOMEND CAPRICE OR CADILLAC...G-BODY'S ARE WEAK.....STOCK UPPER WILL WORK ,BUT AN UNBREAKABLE IS BETTER.....HERES A FEW GOING THRU PICS
> *


How much for those collars?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So what is anything needs to be done to or with other than the obvious of adjusting needs to be done to the tie rod ends when putting caprice spindles on an impala?


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

will this swap work on a 66? i was told no.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:44 AM~12893924
> *So what is anything needs to be done to or with other than the obvious of adjusting needs to be done to the tie rod ends when putting caprice spindles on an impala?
> *


??????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:44 AM~12893924
> *So what is anything needs to be done to or with other than the obvious of adjusting needs to be done to the tie rod ends when putting caprice spindles on an impala?
> *


??????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 04:25 PM~11396430
> *The center sleeve will need to be shortened 1'' and tapped out to clean the threads
> 
> You will also need to cut a groove for the compression clamp....Really simple to do  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe i should have read thru here before i kept asking huh LOL how much for these raw and in chrome??


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

anydody got any caprice spindles for sale?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edflores_@Feb 3 2009, 11:55 AM~12894000
> *will this swap work on a 66? i was told no.
> *


QUOTE(sanchovilla @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM) 
Can this be done on a later 60s impala? If I remember right, the steering arms on the 65-69 impala are to the rear of the crossmember and the caprice are to the front of the crossmember. If it can't be done, is doing a stock style conversion best for those years of impala?



QUOTE(blackmagic @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM)
It could be done, just would need to swap out spindles from left to right... To revers the steering... 






:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 PM~12910275
> *QUOTE(sanchovilla @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM)
> Can this be done on a later 60s impala? If I remember right, the steering arms on the 65-69 impala are to the rear of the crossmember and the caprice are to the front of the crossmember. If it can't be done, is doing a stock style conversion best for those years of impala?
> QUOTE(blackmagic @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM)
> ...


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 AM~12569290
> *so can anybody give me a complete shopping list of what imma need to get, Also does the power brake booster from a 91 caprice work with the impalas
> *



x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 12 2007, 04:05 PM~7240243
> *i found out that the caprice spindles will bolt up with the caprice ball joints,was told there was an issue with the tie rod ends,noticed in the pic that the tie rods werent on,how was this issue solved?Will the master cylinder from a caprice work as well?
> *


THEY SAID IF YOU USE THE CAPRICE STUFF U GOTTA USE THE GBODY TIE RODS N SHIT??????????


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 4 2009, 08:27 PM~12910275
> *QUOTE(sanchovilla @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM)
> Can this be done on a later 60s impala? If I remember right, the steering arms on the 65-69 impala are to the rear of the crossmember and the caprice are to the front of the crossmember. If it can't be done, is doing a stock style conversion best for those years of impala?
> QUOTE(blackmagic @ Mar 9 2008, 06:35 PM)
> ...


??? swapping spindles from left to right. ive never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Not to mention plumbing your calipers is gonna be a pain in the ass, come to think of it you really wouldn't be able to do it.
Bleeder screw on top then having to run your line to the front of your spindle assembly, not very practical.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

orginal disc setup
When you flip them you get the same effect :uh:  


















*In case you're wondering, on the 70' Impala's the caliper was mounted on the front side of the rotor. Not sure why though. *









*Everything fit like a glove: Upper & Lower Ball joints, as well as the tie rod.*









*Put the rim back on with absolutely no rubbing. My fear was that the caliper would rub on the inner lip.*
















[/quote]


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Heres mine the only problem with my setup was the ball joints, but i switch mine to the correct one s


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 5 2009, 06:06 PM~12918487
> *orginal disc setup
> When you flip them you get the same effect :uh:
> 
> ...


You're just taking about a car that had factory disc as an option right?
Cause what some what else is saying is taking 78-87 caprice spindles and switchin em from side to side for 66 and on Imps, which now that I looks at the pics you COULD probably do if you keep the calipers to the og left and right side, giving the same result of line location.
Shit makes me wanna go out to the shop to make sure I'm right!? :uh:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> orginal disc setup
> When you flip them you get the same effect :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
so what year spindles are you using....cus i got a set of 79 caprice spindles...and the lower ball joints didnt fit in the spindle.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 26 2009, 12:33 AM~12815134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top view? :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

so a complete shopping list for the 58-64 X-frame impalas & a list for the 65-69ish impalas would be real nice for us slow folk...

i did read the whoole thing, still lost on what i need!!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

some good shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 10 2009, 02:36 AM~13229337
> *so a complete shopping list for the 58-64 X-frame impalas & a list for the 65-69ish impalas would be real nice for us slow folk...
> 
> i did read the whoole thing, still lost on what i need!!!
> *


we need this :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, Ive read this topic a bunch of times and the shopping list that i manage to collect from reading the topic is 

-80's Caprice spindles with calipers for 13's (whole brake assembly)
-master cylinder
-Uppers and lower (will work) if using the original impala lower then im going to need a collar that can be bought wit pitbull or BMH
-tie rods and sleeves from an 80's G-body. to connect every thing with no problems. 

please let me know if im missing any thing or correct me if im wrong.. i dont feel like buying stuff im not going to use, that and its to cold in MN for junk yard digging for stuff im not going to use


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Mar 26 2009, 08:24 AM~13394638
> *Ok, Ive read this topic a bunch of times and the shopping list that i manage to collect from reading the topic is
> 
> -80's Caprice spindles with calipers for 13's (whole brake assembly)
> ...


nope thats it...Just weld in the rings


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2009, 09:45 PM~13420149
> *nope thats it...Just weld in the rings
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 03:15 AM~4816226
> *I RECOMEND CAPRICE OR CADILLAC...G-BODY'S ARE WEAK.....STOCK UPPER WILL WORK ,BUT AN UNBREAKABLE IS BETTER.....HERES A FEW GOING THRU PICS
> *


GOOD SHIT
CAPRICE SPINDLES IT IS 










ON THE LOWERS U USED THE PIPE FOR THE SPRING TO SIT IN AN STRAIGHTER POSITION?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 17 2009, 09:45 PM~13611135
> *GOOD SHIT
> CAPRICE SPINDLES IT IS
> 
> ...


Also to allow the bigger diameter hopping coils. If you need the weld in ring lmk, we got them ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Mar 14 2009, 11:22 AM~13279321
> *some good shit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Richardo, for buying some :biggrin: Cant wait to see all the new chrome underies and when it's done smashing bumper


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Subscribing.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

is anyone running these on a car with stock suspension? Just wondering how well it would work and align.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Are the cadillac and caprice spindles the same?

What year cadillac/caprice are we talking?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 20 2009, 09:47 AM~13628958
> *Are the cadillac and caprice spindles the same?
> 
> What year cadillac/caprice are we talking?
> *


they interchange but cadillacs have bigger brakes so we prefer caprice in order to run 13's.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

perfect, what year caprice are we talking about. I'm ready to go to the junk yard for some parts.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 21 2009, 10:08 PM~13650381
> *perfect, what year caprice are we talking about. I'm ready to go to the junk yard for some parts.
> *


Pulled mine off an 84. Take a tape measure to make sure you get the 11" rotor.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any info on what will fit on a the rear of a 65 that has disk brakes?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 19 2009, 01:28 PM~13622363
> *is anyone running these on a car with stock suspension? Just wondering how well it would work and align.
> *


G-body spindle will work in a stock application


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 06:21 PM~13695930
> *G-body spindle will work in a stock application
> *


Will the Gbody spindle bolt on to a 64 impala arms?


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2006, 12:15 AM~4816226
> *I RECOMEND CAPRICE OR CADILLAC...G-BODY'S ARE WEAK.....STOCK UPPER WILL WORK ,BUT AN UNBREAKABLE IS BETTER.....HERES A FEW GOING THRU PICS
> *


 can u post a complete pic of the unbreakable ball joint/s upper & lower thx


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Go to the napa site or store  
#260-1091 - UPPERS
#260-1130 - LOWERS


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 26 2009, 10:13 PM~13698736
> *Will the Gbody spindle bolt on to a 64 impala arms?
> *


no they're the same as caprice only smaller.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

you gotta use capice g body tie rods and sleeves too right ?


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 27 2009, 07:57 PM~13709263
> *Go to the napa site or store
> #260-1091 - UPPERS
> #260-1130 - LOWERS
> *


OH RIGHT ILL CHECK IT OUT THX AGAIN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Apr 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13698736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the ball jionts. bullet proof


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13611720
> *Thanks Richardo, for buying some :biggrin: Cant wait to see all the new chrome underies and when it's done smashing bumper
> *


yup... can't wait too finish the car


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 09:47 PM~13737697
> *you would have to do some fab work (welding the rings in)
> That is the ball jionts. bullet proof
> *


Do you happen to know what the size of the rings are?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 30 2009, 11:37 AM~13743218
> *Do you happen to know what the size of the rings are?
> *


The ball joints in my cutlass have an o.d. of 2 1/16" I would assume the ring would be just smaller if that helps.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

will those caprice spindles fit a 58 impala to? i got 62 lower a arms on the front


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Mar 26 2009, 07:24 AM~13394638
> *Ok, Ive read this topic a bunch of times and the shopping list that i manage to collect from reading the topic is
> 
> -80's Caprice spindles with calipers for 13's (whole brake assembly)
> ...


so is this confirmed, i want to run discs in the front of my 60.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2009, 02:31 PM~13765545
> *so is this confirmed, i want to run discs in the front of my 60.
> *


Lower ball joints and brake lines / tube fittings aren't on that list.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2009, 11:28 PM~13768936
> *Lower ball joints and brake lines / tube fittings aren't on that list.
> *


what lower ball joints??? cadillac ball joint on impala lower a arm?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2009, 09:56 AM~13770370
> *what lower ball joints??? cadillac ball joint on impala lower a arm?
> *


Yeah because the ball joint will have to be pressed in and the spindle will sit on top of the lower control arm now.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok guys, I went to the pick your part and pulled spindles off an 85 caprice. I also got the G Body tie rod sleeves.

Parts that I need.
Lower ball joint - Cadillac
Upper ball joint - Cadillac
Tie rod ends - G Body
Brake lines - ??????
Rotor - Caprice
Caliper - Caprice
Lower control arms - Custom


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Your gonna have to weld and drill new holes in the upper a-arm if you use a cadillac ball joint.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2009, 10:45 AM~13770624
> *Yeah because the ball joint will have to be pressed in and the spindle will sit on top of the lower control arm now.
> *


the spindle sitting on top of the lower are wont give any trouble?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 10:47 PM~13737697
> *you would have to do some fab work (welding the rings in)
> That is the ball jionts. bullet proof
> *



do the lowers come with the sleeve to weld in or do i got to figure out something else ???


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Got my 1965 lower A-arms welded up for the caprice ball joints


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13775865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy the rings or cut a piece of pipe?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Weld in collar ring was courtesy of *Empire Customs *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 12 2009, 01:41 PM~13864102
> *Weld in collar ring was courtesy of Empire Customs
> *



LOL HOW MANY PMS DID YOU GET LOL


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is my new lower I picked up last weekend.

Caprice Spindles w/ screw-in ball joints


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who made those for you


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 27 2009, 07:16 PM~14018795
> *Who made those for you
> *


I was told these we going to be the last set he did.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Brent ?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

here's my topic on the caprice spindle swap check it out might help someone


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14122849


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 12 2006, 11:05 PM~5036806
> *80'S CAPRICE SET-UP WITH UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS TOP TO BOTTOM
> *


you used same unbreakables on bottom as the top. did you bolt them up the same?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Sep 19 2009, 08:49 PM~15129224
> *you used same unbreakables on bottom as the top. did you bolt them up the same?
> *


he meant the NAPA brand (Upper and Lower)260-1091 & 260-1093 lowers are a press in and have one piece ball and stud :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 01:01 AM~15131041
> *he meant the NAPA brand (Upper and Lower)260-1091 & 260-1093 lowers are a press in and have one piece ball and stud :biggrin:
> *


damn i was hoping it was the same. Im not lookin forward to havin them pressed. :biggrin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

are the gbody and caprice spindles different size, cause i used gbody spindles before and they seem small.. in height and offset... what about the rotors. is there different offsets? who sells the threaded rings and threaded ball joints? so gbody and caprice ball joints are the same?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 1 2009, 03:33 AM~15526946
> *are the gbody and caprice spindles different size, cause i used gbody spindles before and they seem small.. in height and offset... what about the rotors. is there different offsets? who sells the threaded rings and threaded ball joints? so gbody and caprice ball joints are the same?
> *


No g-body spindles are smaller and weaker than a cprice spindle. the caprice spindle will make you bull dog mre up front too. Rotors are 11 inch or 12 inc on caprice spindles . rotors on g-body are 10 1/2 inches so your calipers are different also.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I forgot to update this thread to help out.

Parts needed
Lower ball joint - Cadillac
Upper ball joint - Cadillac
Tie rod ends - G Body
Brake lines - Cadillac
Rotor - Caprice
Caliper - Caprice
Lower control arms - Custom Made


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I copied this from the other post.

I guess people want to know what I paid for all this.

Arms: using my custom lower arms (and soon uppers also) = I made.
Spindle: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor = $80 pair (junkyard)
Rotor: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor = $40 pair (new)
Brake caliper: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor = $40 pair (new)
Bearings & seals, 78-87 caprice =$30 (new)
Brake line: 78-87 caprice = $20 pair (new)
Brake pads: 78-87 caprice = $70 (new, ceramic)
Tie rods and rod connector: 81-87 g-body = $60 all four (new)
Balljoints, 78-87 caprice, unbreakable upper & lower = $70 all four (new)
Bushings, bottom, 64 impala = $9 (new)

Totalish $419.00!!! Damn!!! Since I've been slowly buying parts over 3 months, I didn't even noticed that shit nickle and dimeing me to death.

Keep in mind these prices are off the top of my head. I can look up invoices but that will take forever.

You can SAVE A TON OF MONEY by just finding used parts all at once. You pretty much need everything from the spindle out. I went new because my local junkyards are expensive, I might as well buy new.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 1 2009, 06:42 AM~15527343
> *No g-body spindles are smaller and weaker than a cprice spindle. the caprice spindle will make you bull dog mre up front too. Rotors are 11 inch or 12 inc on caprice spindles . rotors on g-body are 10 1/2 inches so your calipers are different also.
> *


yea looks like i lost about 1 inch in height, and the wheels are drawn in about 1 inch also... dont look right... so are the ball joints the same for the spindles caprice/gbody? cause i already have unbreakables on there.. so nothing will interchange on the spindle, so i need spindles, bearings, calipers, and rotors off a caprice...if the ball joints are the same i can just switch the spindle assembly


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

what about the hub assembly? just put in new bearings?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes balljoints are the same and yes bearings are different.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

ok i think i know what i gotta do now, thanks.. i wish i could see some pics of the differences in the two ,, caprice vs gbody


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

what size i.d. pipe and length to cut for the caprice lower balljoints?


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

i beleive its 2 1/2 outside diameter with 3/16 wall... someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 1 2009, 04:19 PM~15529511
> *i beleive its 2 1/2 outside diameter with 3/16 wall... someone correct me if im wrong
> *


1" tall?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 1 2009, 11:13 AM~15528429
> *I copied this from the other post.
> 
> I guess people want to know what I paid for all this.
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

2 & 1/2'' x .250 wall DOM tube machined inside diameter to 2.110 the ball joint is 2.100 but we go a bit larger ,because of shrinkage when we weld around the tube...


Or just call us and get a pair for 20.00.... :biggrin: 

You can also keep your factory tie-rod assembley , but would need to cut down and re-tap the center link, this is what I normally do...I also use a 7 degree taper drill on the spindle to get the impala tie-rod into the spindle deep enough.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16556463
> *2 & 1/2'' x .250 wall  DOM tube machined inside diameter to 2.110 the ball joint is 2.100 but we go a bit larger ,because of shrinkage when we weld around the tube...
> Or just call us and get a pair for 20.00.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Good info her


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 1 2009, 11:13 AM~15528429
> *I copied this from the other post.
> 
> I guess people want to know what I paid for all this.
> ...


did u still have to ream out the spindle for the gbody tie rods


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

SO all said and done I can get the caprice spindals and rotors and calipers and run my upper and lower impala arms?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Feb 21 2010, 05:15 PM~16679481
> *SO all said and done I can get the caprice spindals and rotors and calipers and run my upper and lower impala arms?
> *


The answer to that is in the first 10 pages. Go back and read them.


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a question about a arms but here two different answers, Once again can I use the spindals offf a caprice with my factor impala upper and lower a arms? I hear yes and then I here switch to caddy arms?? teying to find out can someone help me thank you


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

GOOD INFO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Marked for future reference :biggrin:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

or you can use caprice spindles with 11'' rotor and ''g'' body ti erods,no need to drill for taper,just weld your bottom ring for ball joint and the rest just bolts on.you still need to change the upper ball joint to the ''g'' body or caddy style ,not enough thresd on the impala one to insert the cotter pin.and you dont have to extend your upper arm either,free camber. :biggrin: but you need to cut off stock steering stop.

















i dont have juice but ill be installing it next winter so just the stance for now.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

did you have to grind down the caliper?


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

not with the80's ''box'' caprice style spindle and assembly with the 11'' rotor,the caddy one works also but what i was saying before is that you need to run a 1/4 or 3/8 spacer to clear the caliper with 13'',with 14'' it's not a issue,just thought i would clear that up.


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

So when doing the spindle swap and 605 conversion, what pitman arm and tie rod assemblies should you run? Ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

you can use stock, but the adjuster sleeve needs to be shortened, I use the G-body tie-rod assemblies, that way they fitt rite in the spindle, if you use stock the spindle needs to be tapered drilled slightly larger....

Plus the other benifit to using G-body is they fit a bit deeper in the center link and gives more clearence from that to the frame (front of belly) alot of the stock steering hits the belly when hrad turning is done


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> you can use stock, but the adjuster sleeve needs to be shortened, I use the G-body tie-rod assemblies, that way they fitt rite in the spindle, if you use stock the spindle needs to be tapered drilled slightly larger....
> 
> Plus the other benifit to using G-body is they fit a bit deeper in the center link and gives more clearence from that to the frame (front of belly) alot of the stock steering hits the belly when hrad turning is done


exactly,plus it's good to change 50 year old parts if it's all og.


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome! Just the answers I was looking for!
I have heard of tie rods hitting the front of wrapped cross members and was wondering how to get around thing without grinding a relief into it.
Thanks guys, much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

Olds_racer said:


> Awesome! Just the answers I was looking for!
> I have heard of tie rods hitting the front of wrapped cross members and was wondering how to get around thing without grinding a relief into it.
> Thanks guys, much appreciated!:thumbsup:


 If you haven't wrapped the frame yet it wouldn't be a bad idea to push the front of the cross member back about 3/8".


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some one has pix from befor and after the swap so i can see how much more lift i can get????


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

razor said:


> or you can use caprice spindles with 11'' rotor and ''g'' body ti erods,no need to drill for taper,just weld your bottom ring for ball joint and the rest just bolts on.you still need to change the upper ball joint to the ''g'' body or caddy style ,not enough thresd on the impala one to insert the cotter pin.and you dont have to extend your upper arm either,free camber. :biggrin: but you need to cut off stock steering stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are this pix with stock upper a-armes or are they extendet???


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

Lolohopper said:


> Are this pix with stock upper a-armes or are they extendet???


Stock arm, my lower ball joint is welded a lil' bit in more to achieve camber, but I'm extending it all this winter for even more lock up, wheels look a lil' to in for me.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

So do you just need the G body tie rods or center link also??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 2 & 1/2'' x .250 wall DOM tube machined inside diameter to 2.110 the ball joint is 2.100 but we go a bit larger ,because of shrinkage when we weld around the tube...
> 
> 
> Or just call us and get a pair for 20.00.... :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 63 wagon and a box caprice parts car that I wanna do the brake swap. I'm not gonna use hydros so can anyone tell me if using the caprice parts will leave my wheels leaning to far out? If so will the g body swap be a better alternative? Or can I use a g-spindle/b-upper? Or b-spindle/g-upper? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

nice thanks for the info guys updated shit it always good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

TTT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

How much extention do i get with out extendet upper armes?

And what mastecylinder do you usw?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Great topic,
I have a 63 impala and I'm keeping my top and bottom impala a arms with G body spindles.So far my top a arms have been wrapped and molded with the newer 4 bolt pattern ball joint,my bottom arms also have been wrapped and molded and was told to flip the ball joint, I have done a step down using a drill tip but the(Impala) ball joint does not swivel so i guess I have to use the pipe method..any feed back will help thanks in advance...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------

